# Feligresía - freguesia



## ferunasp

Hola
Alguien podría ayudarme en la traducción de esta palabra? La he buscado en wordreference dot com pero no he encontrado una traducción.
Está en un texto relacionado a las estadisticas de una iglesia.

Gracias!


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo ferunasp, 


feligresía -Conjunto de feligreses de una parroquia:
Territorio que está bajo la jurisdicción de un párroco.


----------



## Tomby

Bem-vindo ao fórum! 
_feligresía_ (ES) = freguesia (PT) 
Uma freguesia pode ser em Portugal uma parte de um concelho, um conjunto de paroquianos ou conjunto de compradores habituais de uma loja. 
Em espanhol _feligresía_ só se refere aos assistentes habituais de uma Paroquia, também chamados_ parroquianos_.

Cumprimentos!


----------



## ferunasp

Tombatossals said:


> Bem-vindo ao fórum!
> _feligresía_ (ES) = freguesia (PT)
> Uma freguesia pode ser em Portugal uma parte de um concelho, um conjunto de paroquianos ou conjunto de compradores habituais de uma loja.
> Em espanhol _feligresía_ só se refere aos assistentes habituais de uma Paroquia, também chamados_ parroquianos_.
> 
> Cumprimentos!


 
Muchas gracias! Me has ayudado mucho. Como pediste ayuda con los errores aqui está: conselho y no concelho/paroquianos y no parroquianos.

Ferunasp


----------



## souquemsabess

ferunasp said:


> Muchas gracias! Me has ayudado mucho. Como pediste ayuda con los errores aqui está: conselho y no concelho/paroquianos y no parroquianos.
> 
> Ferunasp


 
Hola Feruna. Me permitirás corregirte... la palabra "concelho" en Portugal significa precisamente "concejo" en español, como ayuntamiento. Y sólo entra en este campo. "Conselho" es "consejo", de aconsejar, y también significa un grupo de miembros de una organización, por ejempo "conselho de adiministração", "conselho de gerência". 

Buenas tardes!


----------



## ferunasp

Perdone
Mi portugués es de Brasil, por eso las diferencias.


----------



## kidlambreta

Boa noite. Neste caso qual sería a palavra em espanhol para freguesía (sabendo que ayuntamiento é concelho)?


----------



## Mangato

kidlambreta said:


> Boa noite. Neste caso qual sería a palavra em espanhol para freguesía (sabendo que ayuntamiento é concelho)?


 
Bom dia.
En espanhol, *freguesia = a feligresía = parroquia. *Agrupamento de fregueses atendidos espiritualmente por um padre, chamado *párroco*. Algumas exercem como uma divisão administrativo-religiosa, herança do antigo poder temporal da Igreja. As parroquias são subordinadas do bispado. 

Em cada concelho há un número indetermidado de parroquias, e algumas estám constituídas como _localidades de entidad menor,_ com algumas atribuições administrativas delegadas pelo concelho. Mas isso é uma coincidencia territorial entre as administrações civil e religiosa, sem mais. Inclusive e possivel que uma _feligresía_ esté situada en dois concelhos limítrofes.

Cumprimentos

MG


----------



## RSalaya

En español, podría usarse el término "pedanía" que hace referencia a un núcleo dentro de un termino municipal que, generalmente, está separado del casco urbano del ayuntamiento matriz, y tiene un alcalde pedaneo, a veces votado por los vecinos y otras nombrado por el ayuntamiento matriz.

En algunas partes de España de le llama también parroquia (Galicia), alquería (por lo menos en el norte de Estremadura, en las Hurdes) y de otras muchas maneras locales.


----------



## kidlambreta

Obrigado Mangato e RSalaya. Eu decidi usar o termo "municipalidad" para freguesía, pois me parece que o termo "feligresía" não me pareceu o mais adequado para uma divisão administrativa de território, e usando as vossas explicações. Não sei se estarei correcto...


----------



## Tomby

Vai por mim eu usava a palavra pedanía [definição 1] como bem indicou nosso colega Rsalaya. 
TT.


----------



## Mangato

Se você não quer usar uma palavra de connotação religiosa acho que a melhor, como sugere o Tombatossals e _pedanía_. Veja o que diz o DRAE
*pedanía**.*

*1. *f. Lugar anejo a un municipio y regido por un alcalde pedáneo.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 
Mas como no post fala que tem relação com a estatística da igreja na minha opinião o termo certo é parroquia

_*parroquia**.*_

*3. *f. Territorio que está bajo la jurisdicción espiritual del cura de almas.

*6. *f. Gal. En los municipios rurales, demarcación administrativa local, aunque carente de reconocimiento legal expreso.

Cumprimentos 

MG


----------



## kidlambreta

Mais uma vez obrigado Mangato e RSalaya e Tombatossals. Realmente a que melhor se adapta é "pedanía". O termo "municipalidad" é demasiado lato para o efeito.
Cumprimentos


----------



## Outsider

Mangato said:


> En espanhol, *freguesia = a feligresía = parroquia. *Agrupamento de fregueses atendidos espiritualmente por um padre, chamado *párroco*.


Si se trata de una división administrativa religiosa, la mejor traducción al portugués creo que sería *paróquia*.


----------



## ahbon

Olá!

Una duda, a ver si alguien me la puede resolver: paroquia y freguesia son sinónimos completos o existe alguna diferencia en su uso?

Muchas gracias, obrigado
​


----------



## carqueixa

Ambos términos son sinónimos, sin embargo parroquia (es con dos erres) es una palabra que debemos situarla en el contexto religioso; es decir, parroquia es parte de una diócesis eclesiástica.
En español una mejor traducción, en consonancia con el portugués, sería empleando la palabra distrito. Distrito es una de las partes de un ayuntamiento, o "concelho" como dicen en portugués.


----------



## ahbon

Ok muchas gracias!


----------



## Mangato

Parroquia y feligresía (freguesia en portugúes) tienen un significado idéntico. Es una organización religiosa, a cargo de un párroco, pero que en la actalidad tiene a la vez un claro significado de división territorial, que va mucho más allá de las creenias religiosas, vestigios sin duda del antiguo poder temporal de la Iglesia Católica. Incluso en España en algunas autonomías, (Galicia) se reconoce a las parroquias como entidades menores de población. Me gustaría que contestaran nuestros colegas portugueses, pero me parece que las freguesias, al menos en el Norte de Portugal, que es la región que más frecuento, tienen también un significado de agrupación vecinal y administrativa.
freguesia

En el enlace tienes un amplio artículo, sobre esto


Saludos,

MG


----------



## Dona Chicória

> o "concelho" como dicen en portugués.


*Conselho*, é com S.

Freguesia , no Brasil, está hoje em dia muito mais associado ao sentido comercial, ou seja de consumidores, clientes de certo estabelecimento comercial. Restaram ,porém, algumas expressões comuns tipo "Vá "cantar" noutra freguesia", e inclusive o nome de um populoso bairro em São Paulo, a "Freguesia do Ó". 

Paróquia é o mais usado ao se tratar da área administrativa/geográfica da Igreja. "A paróquia do meu bairro organiza uma tradicional festa, para angariar fundos: a Festa de Nossa Senhora Achiropita."


----------



## Vanda

Juntei a uma discussão já existente sobre o assunto. Ainda temos 
esta  
e          esta.,
mais esta.


----------



## Dona Chicória

Ah, Por isso, então é que estranhei... ri,ri,ri


----------



## MOC

Dona Chicória said:


> *Conselho*, é com S.


 
"Conselho" de aconselhar sim, mas "concelho" de divisão administrativa é com "c".

Em Portugal os significados destas palavras são os referidos por mangato.


----------



## ahbon

Muchísimas gracias a todos por la ayuda!


----------



## alFarrob

Dona Chicória said:


> *Conselho*, é com S.



Não, Concelho no sentido de divisão administrativa é com c.
O concelho ou município é a unidade de divisão administrativa com tradição mais arreigada em Portugal.


----------



## Dona Chicória

Olá:
Os autores dos dois posts que me corrigiram  (obrigada), não por acaso são de Portugal. No Brasil "conselho" é  escrito com s, nos dois casos. Não há diferença, conforme poderão ver:
http://www.presidencia.gov.br/estrutura_presidencia/sedh/conselho/idoso/o_que_e/
Diz o Houaiss:
*Concelho*
*1* *Regionalismo: Portugal*. 
     divisão administrativa de distrito; parte de um distrito 
*2* Derivação: por metonímia. *Regionalismo: Portugal*. 
     conjunto de cidadãos residentes nessa circunscrição e representados por essa municipalidade


----------



## Alentugano

Dona Chicória said:


> Olá:
> Os autores dos dois posts que me corrigiram (obrigada), não por acaso são de Portugal. No Brasil "conselho" é escrito com s, nos dois casos. Não há diferença, conforme poderão ver:
> http://www.presidencia.gov.br/estrutura_presidencia/sedh/conselho/idoso/o_que_e/
> Diz o Houaiss:
> *Concelho*
> *1* *Regionalismo: Portugal*.
> divisão administrativa de distrito; parte de um distrito
> *2* Derivação: por metonímia. *Regionalismo: Portugal*.
> conjunto de cidadãos residentes nessa circunscrição e representados por essa municipalidade


 
Dona Chicória, o que acontece é que no Brasil não existe *concelho* com a acepção de _"divisão administrativa de distrito; parte de um distrito",_ é por esta razão que Houaiss o classifica como um regionalismo de Portugal. Digamos que o nosso *concelho* equivale, em termos gerais, ao seu *município*. Note que também utilizamos a palavra município em Portugal.

Agora, na acepção apresentada no link que você postou é igual tanto no Brasil quanto aqui em Portugal, isto é, *conselho*, com *S.* 
Por exemplo,também escreveríamos _Con*s*elho Municipal do Idoso de Santo Afonso_, _Con*s*elho Municipal,_ _Con*s*elho de Justiça_, etc. no sentido de _corpo colectivo, com função consultiva ou deliberativa._
Valeu?


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Tenho uma dúvida, em espanhol abaixo de município (concelho) como se diz o que em português é a freguesia. Tudo o que encontro é _parroquia_, _feligresia_ e _pedania_. Qual será o melhor? Obrigada!


----------



## Vanda

Atomina, cara, temos uma longa discussão aí em cima da sua cabeça, , ahem, quero dizer, nos posts acima. Mais esta discussão aqui.


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Uff... obrigada, pelos vistos nenhuma das palavras corresponde exactamente à "freguesia" portuguesa como divisão administrativa. Agora vou ver a outra discussão!


----------



## savaj

Por lo que leo "_pedanía_" implica la necesidad de un "alcalde delegado". Yo no lo he usado nunca. Exceptuando esa, creo que no existen divisiones administrativas menores que "_Ayuntamiento_" o "_Municipio_" (son sinónimos).

En Galicia, _feligresía_ solo tiene significado religioso. _Parroquia _tiene el mismo significado desde el punto de vista religioso (zona asignada a una iglesia o capilla). Pero además se usa _parroquia _para referirse a un conjunto de viviendas separado del núcleo principal de un municipio. Yo en Galicia usaría _parroquia_. En el resto de España, no puedo asegurarlo.

Quizá pueda servir "_aldea_" que es un núcleo de población pequeño. Puede ser un municipio por si mismo, o formar parte de otro. Pero no es una división administrativa sino más bien un nombre para un nucleo de población en función de su tamaño (Ciudad, Pueblo, Aldea)

Durante las elecciones, un municipio se divide en "_circunscripciones_" (que son divisiones administrativas) pero no se usa en otro ámbito.


----------



## Carfer

Atomina said:


> pelos vistos nenhuma das palavras corresponde exactamente à "freguesia" portuguesa como divisão administrativa.


 
Não, efectivamente não há correspondência alguma entre a '_freguesia_' e qualquer das autarquias espanholas. O '_município_' espanhol abarca quer a freguesia, quer o concelho português.


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Ops, lá está, para traduzir documentos oficiais é um problema! Como traduzir num contrato de compra e enda, ou numa escritura, _... com sede em (...), concelho de Cascais, freguesia de Carcavelos... _

Estava aqui a ver se _municipio de Cascais,_ _parroquia de Carcavelos_... serviria, segundo a sugestão de Savaj. Afinal destina-se a ser lido em León, não é muito longe da Galiza. Ou então, apenas: _municipio de Cascais - Carcavelos_.

Muito obrigada a todos!!!!!!!


----------



## Tomby

Eu já disse que, na minha opinião, _freguesia_ se pode traduzir por "_pedanía_". A palavra "_parroquia_" usa-se muito na Galiza. Por exemplo, veja o que diz o jornal da minha província sobre "La Pelejana" (_pedanía_ de "La Vall d'Alba", _município_).
Eu diria "Carcavelos, pedanía del municipio de Cascais (Portugal)" ou também de forma mais neutra "Carcavelos, perteneciente al municipio de Cascais (Portugal)".
Espero poder ajudado.
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Carfer

Creio que à semelhança de '_logradouro_' que discutimos noutro tópico, esta é mais uma palavra a evitar ou a tentar contornar.

O Tombatossals que me desculpe, mas, se eu entendo bem o que é a '_pedanía_' (e o que sei dela é o que consta dos dicionários, cujas definições nem sempre acompanham exactamente os usos) a '_freguesia_' portuguesa está bastante distante da '_pedanía_'.

Houve em Portugal, efectivamente, uma figura bastante parecida com a '_pedanía_' e o _'alcalde/juez pedáneo'_: o '_regedor_', espécie de delegado do Presidente da Câmara que tinha, na freguesia rural, funções policiais. Mas já não há regedores em Portugal (embora o '_Priberam_', por exemplo -lá está, os equívocos gerados pelos dicionários- redija a entrada no presente do indicativo, como se ainda houvesse) nem os Presidentes das Câmaras têm hoje, tampouco, poderes policiais. Os regedores desapareceram com o 25 de Abril e as freguesias foram muito valorizadas pela legislação posterior à revolução, adquirindo uma estrutura semelhante à dos municípios e um leque de competências que, ainda que mais reduzido, só encontra paralelo em Espanha nos '_municípios_'. De resto, mesmo o regedor não tinha em Portugal as funções de juiz que tem o _'alcalde/juez pedáneo', _funções essas que eram aqui desempenhadas, em tempos idos, pelo _'juiz de paz'_ (agora também renascido e muito transformado, até porque se trata dum juíz '_verdadeiro_', de carreira).

Aliás, a ideia que está subjacente aos nossos raciocínios, a de que a freguesia é uma autarquia de grau inferior ao do município e daí que é necessário encontrar em Espanha outra que esteja em igual situação, não é, de forma alguma, verdadeira. A freguesia é uma autarquia de pleno direito e sem nenhuma espécie de subordinação ao município. Na verdade,a termos de encontrar o seu _símile_ em Espanha, o mais próximo é, realmente, o município. Mas isso deixa-nos, com a Atomina bem diz, com um problema de tradução quando aparecem simultâneamente referidos num documento o município e a freguesia ...

Definições do DRAE para
*pedanía* 
*1. *f. Lugar anejo a un municipio y regido por un alcalde pedáneo.
*2. *f. Territorio bajo la jurisdicción de un juez pedáneo.

*alcalde pedáneo*

*1. *m. El de barrio, designado para aldeas o partidos rurales en municipios dispersos.
*2. *m. El de un lugar o aldea que solo podía entender en negocios de escasa cuantía, castigar faltas leves y auxiliar en las causas graves al juez letrado.


----------



## Nanon

Hola a todos:
Más sobre parroquias (por si acaso ).


----------



## Mangato

Eu optaría pela tradução mais próxima ao original. *Feligresía,* Aliás que outrora fossem sinónimos hoje na Galiza acho que _*feligresía*_ comporta um sentido mais administrativo até mesmo no âmbito religioso. A parróquia é um territorio apacentado por um párroco. A Feligresía não exactamente. 

O DRAE diz
*feligresía**.*
(De _feligrés_).

*1. *f. Conjunto de feligreses de una parroquia.
*2. *f. Territorio encomendado a un párroco.
*3. *f. Parroquia rural compuesta de diferentes barrios.
´
É o ponto três o que ao meu entender corresponde

Cumprimentos

aqui pode ver artigos referêntes à _feligresía_


----------



## savaj

Del último mensaje deduzco que parroquia también se usa en el resto de España, puesto que se usa para definir feligresía.

Centrándome en la traducción en cuestión, y teniendo en cuenta que te refieres a una entidad existente en Portugal, quizá una opción sería dejar la palabra sin traducir. Si es necesario traducirla, en este caso yo optaría por la traducción directa: _feligresía_, ya que si bien en España no tiene el mismo significado, hay que entenderla en el contexto de Portugal.


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Hmmmm se realmente _feligresía_ é compreendido em toda Espanha, caso seja absolutamente necessário vou utilizá-la (quando não puder omiti-la) até porque etimologicamente é a mais parecida. 

Muito obg a todos! Foi uma discussão interessante em que acabei por aprender muitas coisas novas !


----------

